# 3 months post RAI labs



## Miss Erika (Mar 22, 2011)

ok so here are my most recent results ....

t4 free 1.1 Ref range 0.8-1.8
t3 free 2.7 Ref range 2.3-4.2
TSH <0.01

Here is a quick background ... went for RAI march 30 for treatment of toxic multinodular goiter & hyperthyroidism. I've been taking 50mcg of Synthroid for the past 1.5 months. Talked to the Dr today & she said she wants to up my dose to 75mcg. She also said that if my TSH does not start going up in another 2 months then I may need another dose of RAI  ... stupid TSH!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Miss Erika said:


> ok so here are my most recent results ....
> 
> t4 free 1.1 Ref range 0.8-1.8
> t3 free 2.7 Ref range 2.3-4.2
> ...


Why does she want your TSH to go up? She should want your FT3 to go up for Pete's sakes!

Here is info.

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

http://pro2services.com/Lectures/Spring/Thyroid/ThyTests.htm

Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

I sure am glad she bumped your Synthroid up a bit; that was a good move on her part.

And this is sort of contradicting herself in a way. LOL!


----------

